# Craig O'Gorman



## Plowdude

Do any of you guys know what became of Craig O'Gorman? I took trapping, snaring and calling instructions from him in the early 1980's when I lived east of Williston. I lost touch with him over the years and an internet search yeilds nothing.


----------



## Brad.T

Craig is still up and running and still stacking coyotes like cordwood. I'm looking into his instruction myself and just finished reading his book (unbelievable)

O'gorman enterprises inc
406-436-2234


----------



## Plowdude

Brad:
That's real good to hear. I highly recommend pro trapping instructions, saves years of trial and error plus it's a tremendous confidence builder. 
Well worth the money. 8:]


----------



## beccariha

I am related to Craig O'Gorman!! (Distantly) His father married my great grandmother. I actually found this while looking for him.


----------

